# ssh x forwarding - problem

## hiroki

Hi!

I have set up X forwading. It also works, when I i.e. login with ssh -X onto another pc in my network, i can then start an app, which will be displayed on my screen. works well!

BUT, as soon as I click f.i. a button or a menu, then the app craches and on the console there is the following error message:

```

Gdk-ERROR **: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)

  serial 339 error_code 3 request_code 38 minor_code 0

Gdk-ERROR **: BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)

  serial 340 error_code 10 request_code 102 minor_code 0

```

what's going on there?

what is the problem? maybe my mistake?

thanks in advance for your answers and ideas.

hiroki

----------

## tomk

What program in partcular causes this or do more than one program cause it?

----------

## hiroki

hi!

every kind of programm causes this.. dvdrip, gkrellm, wine, ... the list is endless  :Sad: 

but gedit for instance works fine!

kedit also works, but in the background there are a lot of "X error" 's

gkrellm2 causes the following message:

```

The program 'gkrellm2' received an X Window System error.

This probably reflects a bug in the program.

The error was 'BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)'.

  (Details: serial 2443 error_code 3 request_code 38 minor_code 0)

  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;

   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.

   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line

   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful

   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)

```

hiroki

----------

## grimshaw

Can you get a remote shell?

Try: 

xterm

And let us know what happens.

- John

----------

## hiroki

hi!

when i have ssh to the other pc and i open xterm, xterm works just as usual, no problems.

i can really not figure out why a lot of other programs don't work  :Sad: 

hiroki

PS: by the way, i am using OpenSSH 3.8_p1 (on both PC's)

maybe a bug in this version? are you using openssh or ssh from ssh.com?

----------

## grimshaw

SSH is not the problem.

You are missing something on the remote X server.

First, is there a complete X windows install on the other system?  Can you run X at the console to confirm this?

Something elementary is missing.  Test the apps you want to run remotely over on the local machine first.  You may get useful errors there which will tell you what is amiss.

- John

----------

## hiroki

Hi!

Well, yes, I have a complete X running on the other side (X, KDE, Gnome, FluxBox, ...). I can also call the programs mentioned above, that don't work remote. All is working locally.... Just GDM won't.. But if gkrellm, dvdrip, win and so on work, it should not be a problem related to GDM...

hiroki

----------

## littlefox

hiroki,

I think the problem is your version of openssh,  you could either emerge an older version of openssh or set ForwardX11Trusted to yes.  ssh -Y host also does the same.

----------

## johnnyboyro

Many many thanks littlefox!

I was dealing with this problem for months now. It is finnaly solves thanks to you. So, again, thanks!

----------

## gindaani

I just upgraded ssh and ran into the same problem.  The -Y fixed it!

My question is: If you turn on ForwardX11Trusted can the security hole be used if your X server is firewalled off?   Can someone use your ssh connection to exploit this hole?

Thanks,

Dan

----------

